# Riding with sprained wrist.



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I sprained my wrist a few weeks back and have been taking it easy since but going stir crazy not riding. When I went out this morning it felt pretty good until I got to the heavy braking, downhill sections and the small jumps I did. Any suggestions how to work this out ? I had a velcro wrap on while riding. Different way to wrap it to just take time?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

It takes time, for sure. I sprained my left wrist in mid-summer last year and rode with a brace for the rest of the season. The couple times I thought I was ready to go without it set me back a bit, so I just kept wearing it. It does impede grip and shifting, but you get used to it.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I guess I am lucky, because my left wrist is also the one I sprained. Shifting was a pain but luckily I didn't have to switch much, just worked off of the cassette. Funny thing is, I went out for 10 or so miles on my road bike for a small time trial event, man I hurt worse after that little bit than my trip thru the woods. Those small tires and high PSI are rough on the wrist


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

I've sprained both wrists a couple times now, been lucky not to fracture a scaphoid yet (knocking on wood). Planning ahead I now ride with TLD wrist guards at all times unless I'm just climbing and they don't slow me down. Already crashed in them and with outstretched hands mitigated certain reinjury a couple of times.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm 3 months into a wrist strain and it's only feeling marginally better. Of course I don't really give it the appropriate time to recover. I keep lifting despite the pain/injury though I am more careful and I use wrist wraps even with lighter weights. I've tried to ride a couple times and that is pretty painful. It's just a matter of time to allow the injury to heal. The less you aggravate it, the quicker it will get better. That means no riding or in my case lifting...which really isn't an option. So I just deal with the extended recovery time.


----------

